# PC won't power off



## blink_c (Nov 2, 2012)

I recently built a new computer with Windows 8. I've got almost everything perfect finally, but I still have one major lingering issue. Whenever I shut down the PC, Windows logs me off and shuts down, but the PC itself never turns off. The video loses signal, but the only way to get the PC to fully power down is to hold the power button down, or to hit the reset button on my case to have it restart.

This was not an issue for the short period I had Windows 7 on it. I installed 7 just long enough to run the Windows Upgrade Adviser in order to get the $40 upgrade deal for 8. When I installed 8 I did a completely fresh install instead of an upgrade (I've never liked doing upgrades).

Here is some specs:
- Asus Sabertooth Z77 ATX MB
- Intel i5-3570k
- Crucial M4 256GB SSD
- Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM HDD
- 2 x EVGA GTX 670 SC+ 4GB GPU in SLI
- CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750 750W
- Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 1866MHz
- Asus PCE-N53 Dual-Band Wireless
- Corsair Hydro H60

This problem, and the fact that Nvidia Surround now maximizes a program across all 3 screens :banghead: are the only thing keeping my computer back from being my dream machine! Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## blink_c (Nov 2, 2012)

If this needs to be moved to another section, I understand. I just thought it had to be something dealing with Windows 8, as it was not an issue with Windows 7. Again, thanks in advance for anyone that can help me out.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello blink c and welcome to TSF,

When you power down with the button, does Windows prompt you with the "windows did not shut down properly" or just boot normally?


----------



## blink_c (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. When I boot it back up, it boots normally. It doesn't give em the "not shut down properly" error you get when your computer crashes or your force a shutdown. It seems like everything goes along according to plan and shut down the way it's supposed to, just the PC itself does not power off and cut the power.

EDIT: And thank you oh so much for helping me. After no one was responding for awhile, I thought I was on my own


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Try this procedure Fix Windows 8 Restart and Shutdown Problems by Disabling “Hybrid Shutdown” Feature - Tweaking with Vishal


----------



## blink_c (Nov 2, 2012)

pctoxicated said:


> Try this procedure Fix Windows 8 Restart and Shutdown Problems by Disabling “Hybrid Shutdown” Feature - Tweaking with Vishal


I tried both the suggestions that site had, but unfortunately niether of them fixed the issue.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It seems as though Windows is completing it's shutdown process, but the PC itself isn't responding... Let me mull over this for a while...


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

GZ said:


> It seems as though Windows is completing it's shutdown process, but the PC itself isn't responding... Let me mull over this for a while...


I am experiencing the same issue. I have an HP DV6-6140us laptop. Upon shutting down it appears to go through the process and even the screen goes black like it shutdown, HOWEVER, the power button and HP logo (on lid) remain lit telling me the power is still on. I have to HOLD down the power button to completely shutdown. I tried the settings stated above but did not work. 

Also when I have it setup to SLEEP when I close the lid but that doesn't work either.

Looking for a solution as well.


----------

